# Animal behaviorist in Atlanta



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Has anyone heard of, or had experience with Dr John Wright ?

A couple in Atlanta is looking for assistance in dealing with a 7 month old male GSD who is dog reactive/aggressive. They were referred to him.
Any other trainers/suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

bumping my own thread Hoping for some input.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

try putting 'Atlanta' first in topic... so locals will click on thread?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Not sure how to do that, change the title. 
It seems I have been a thread-stopper lately


----------

